# blue green iguana



## loves_big_reps (Aug 10, 2009)

hi `
i was wondering how to produce these im not sure of the gentics wondering if anyone can help me

regards


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

as far as i know the blue is technically a type of axanthic, so you would need het axanthics or visuals to produce more, they are also the key to producing the snow iguana, which i believe is the blue axanthic bred to the albinos, then the double hets bred to each other.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, NBlade's exactly right.

Blue iguanas are axanthic; you need two axanthic carriers (het or homozygous) to produce axanthic babies.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, NBlade's exactly right.
> 
> Blue iguanas are axanthic; you need two axanthic carriers (het or homozygous) to produce axanthic babies.


 
i thought so, just wasn't 100% 

so yea op in that case, you need very deep pockets lol


----------



## loves_big_reps (Aug 10, 2009)

*blue iguana*

thanks guys for the help now just gotta try and find one which carries the gene even more breeding programmes for me i guess lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

loves_big_reps said:


> thanks guys for the help now just gotta try and find one which carries the gene even more breeding programmes for me i guess lol


Your only real bet is to have one imported from Tom Crutchfield in Florida.


----------



## jpizzel (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually own a few rare iguanas..I'm very fortunate to own a red, albino, green and blue iguanas.... 





Thanks for visiting .....

YouTube - Axanthic Blue Iguana
YouTube - Axanthic Blue Iguana

YouTube - Albino Iguana
YouTube - Albino Iguana

YouTube - Axanthic Blue, Albino, and Green Iguanas

YouTube - Axanthic Blue, Albino, and Green Iguanas

-JP


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

.......


----------

